

Evoke - A crash course in changing the world. - lzimm
http://www.urgentevoke.com/

======
PostOnce
There's a red arrow on the comic that turns the page. The same red arrow is at
the bottom and takes you to a login screen.

Momentarily confusing design. It causes lost traffic.

